
Ask HN: Why don't these applications have more competition? - xs
1. Alternatives to MS Sharepoint don&#x27;t seem to be mature or give similar features. Specifically I need a document repository to see a history of documents and their changes. Of course multiple users must be able to edit and access and edit or checkout docs. It must also be internally hosted. Why hasn&#x27;t Sharepoint been killed yet?<p>2. Non-Wordpress cooking blog templates. As a static blog enthusiast myself, I can&#x27;t find any that have cooking blog templates. I can imagine some yaml headers for ingredients and recipe steps, then the rest of the page for extra fluff like photos. I want it to do all the hard work for me such as adding hrecipe tags, format the recipe to be print and mobile friendly, etc. I&#x27;m having to make a cooking blog from scratch which just seems crazy and exhausting.
======
based2
1\. Support potentialities, presence, branding and readyness technical
integrations (MS stacks, Active Directory), but a lot of competition is going
on.

Apache Jackrabbit -
[https://jackrabbit.apache.org/jcr/index.html](https://jackrabbit.apache.org/jcr/index.html)

[http://portals.apache.org/jetspeed-2/features.html](http://portals.apache.org/jetspeed-2/features.html)

[https://www.exoplatform.com/#platform](https://www.exoplatform.com/#platform)

[https://www.jalios.com/jcms/](https://www.jalios.com/jcms/)

[https://www.alfresco.com/](https://www.alfresco.com/)

[https://ofbiz.apache.org/](https://ofbiz.apache.org/)

[https://www.drupal.org/](https://www.drupal.org/)

2\. A higher level of abstraction seems beneficial.

------
moondev
Sharepoint: Drupal does revisions on content and files just fine and supports
super granular user permissions.

Cooking templates: Seems like you are overthinking this. Structure your
recipes as yaml and then you can parse it however using handlebars or whatever
template lang you choose. Not sure why you need such a specific template. Just
choose a theme that looks nice and replace the header. Content is king anyway.

